# vinaros ?



## jud (Aug 15, 2009)

:evil: hi just heard vinaros has gone up to 15euros a night anyone down there knows of a cheaper site with the same facilities for 2 months north or south doesn't matter p.s not to far north though we want some sun.cheers.jud


----------



## bob23 (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi jud,
Not been on the site you mentioned but a little further down at Oropesa del Mar is camping Didota its in the ACSI.
A slow renovation is taking place but did not disturb us in Sept/Oct 2010. The hot water in the showers and dish washing is diesel fuelled so very good.
11e in the book but they charged us just 9e with 1kw of electric a day free and anything over at 30cents a kw. but we did not exceed the daily quota, this price was for over 30 day stay.
Mercodona a 5min. bike ride.Old town another 5min.

The sea did cause us to retreat to the rear of camp one night but I was told it is a rarity.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*tarifa*



bob23 said:


> Hi jud,
> Not been on the site you mentioned but a little further down at Oropesa del Mar is camping Didota its in the ACSI.
> A slow renovation is taking place but did not disturb us in Sept/Oct 2010. The hot water in the showers and dish washing is diesel fuelled so very good.
> 11e in the book but they charged us just 9e with 1kw of electric a day free and anything over at 30cents a kw. but we did not exceed the daily quota, this price was for over 30 day stay.
> ...


Tarifs here < Click

as low as €7.50 if you can stay 6 months!


----------

